# Dog has bad fishy breath



## Micheal

Ok well my dogs breath smells like rotten dead fish really bad she is about 7months old it really starts to stink at night time or after a long nab idk i looked this up in different places and some said it was the Anal glads needing to be expressed i tried to express them my self but i couldn't feel the glads and didn't really know what i am doing others have said it was her going to puberty or just her adult teeth growing.Either way idk her adult teeth have been in for a while so i think i can rule that out.


----------



## georgiapeach

Do you brush her teeth? Get some doggy toothpaste and a finger brush to start with (get at any pet store). Gently massage her teeth and gums with the finger brush and doggy toothpaste daily. Once she gets used to the finger brush, you can move to a doggie toothbrush. Bacteria is usually the cause of the bad breath, just like with humans. Make sure NOT to use people toothpaste - it's toxic to dogs! It works best if the dog doesn't eat/drink for 30 minutes before/after brushing, so I do my dogs' teeth at bedtime - preferably at least 3-4x a week (ideally, daily, like you do your own teeth). If you feed your dog a grain inclusive diet (higher in carbs), the tartar build up tends to be worse, IMO. I adopted a westie mix with HORRIBLE teeth nearly a year ago (every tooth a gold color - yuk!!), and on a grain free diet, a deer antler to chew on, and regular brushing, her teeth are almost perfect now - without a vet dental! My vet will be amazed the next time she sees her!


----------



## Abbylynn

You can get the vet to express her anal glands and show you how to do it also.  

Out of curiosity ... does your pup play with tug ropes? Leeo once had horrid breath ... but also had anal gland issues that required constant attention. He also had tug rope string caught in his lower teeth ... wrapped around between his lips and you could not see it. I looked in his mouth to see why his breath was stinking sooo bad ... and here was the rotting stinky string stuck in his teeth! I dug it out and brushed his teeth ... and that was the end of that!

I also had him checked for worms ... as I believe they can also give bad breath (correct me if I am not correct about this) ... as well as licking the anal gland area .... or just needing her teeth brushed with dog toothpaste. Human toothpaste is toxic to dogs.


----------



## minnesnowta

My pup had TERRIBLE breath after my mom had given him some cheap bully sticks. I know they smell but these ones were horrendous. It made his paws smell for a few days after a good scrubbing even. As stated above, his diet could be a big factor, if it is mainly grains (especially corn as the main ingredient) it tends to make dog breath really bad. Does your dog frequently have have loose stools?


----------

